
German officials restrict Autobahn speeds due to extreme temperatures - hhs
https://www.thedrive.com/news/28704/german-officials-restricting-autobahn-speeds-due-to-heat-waves-extreme-temperatures
======
mtmail
thedrive.com and bloomberg only use stock photos here. Photo of a cracked
autobahn surface, apparently it happened 2015:
[https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/wetter-in-deutschland-
hitzes...](https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/wetter-in-deutschland-
hitzeschaeden-auf-autobahnen-neue-tempolimits-a-1274193.html)

